# Morre-se de frio em Portugal por falta de isolamento das casas



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2010 às 14:40)

*Morre-se de frio em Portugal por falta de isolamento das casas*



> Portugal é um dos países da União Europeia onde mais se morre por falta de condições de isolamento e aquecimento nas casas, segundo um estudo de especialistas da Universidade de Dublin que comparou 14 países europeus.
> 
> A falta de condições de isolamento das habitações poderá ter estado na origem da morte de quatro idosos em Lisboa, no domingo, uma situação que a PSP já admitiu poder dever-se às baixas temperaturas que se fazem sentir.
> De acordo com a investigação, que analisou as potenciais causas da mortalidade no Inverno em 14 países europeus, "Portugal tem a maior taxa (28%) de excesso de mortalidade no Inverno", seguido de Espanha e Irlanda, ambos com 21%.
> ...



Uau, isto já toda a gente sabia ou não ? é preciso fazer estudos ? enfim.


----------



## Dan (15 Fev 2010 às 17:55)

Temos, provavelmente, as habitações mais desconfortáveis da Europa. Até é costume ver visitantes do norte da Europa queixarem-se das condições da maior parte das nossas casas nesta altura do ano.


----------



## Lousano (15 Fev 2010 às 19:19)

Penso que o problema fulcral será no valor monetário dispendido com aquecimento de uma casa.

O valor não pode ser comparável com os paises nórdicos, visto que o rendimento monetário disponível de um nórdico é muito superior.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2010 às 19:27)

Lousano disse:


> Penso que o problema fulcral será no valor monetário dispendido com aquecimento de uma casa.
> 
> O valor não pode ser comparável com os paises nórdicos, visto que o rendimento monetário disponível de um nórdico é muito superior.



O problema prende-se mais é com a grossura das paredes, o material utilizado durante a construção de uma casa/prédio. Basicamente apenas se utiliza cimento ferro e tijolo, pouco mais, certamente haverá materiais que permitem que o calor não escape, e que deviam ser colocados durante a construção, para que de futuro o calor não escapasse com tanta facilidade, pois quanto mais fina for uma parede, mais calor escapa e mais frio entra visto as paredes ficarem geladas e terem um contacto directo pra rua.

Nos quando aquecemos a casa, mal desligamos a fonte de calor, o calor começa logo a escapar e ao fim de umas horas o calor já escapou todo e voltamos à temperatura inicial. Enquanto que as casas por essa Europa fora são o contrário, quando aquecidas, demoram a perder o calor.

O problema está nas técnicas de construção, nunca na falta de aquecimento, é mais fácil solucionar a falta de calor, que isolar a casa, teria que se mexer em muita coisa.


----------



## actioman (15 Fev 2010 às 19:37)

Perante isto só tenho a dizer VERGONHA!!!!!! É o que sinto, vergonha por ser-mos sempre os típicos ciganos da Europa, sempre a fugir com tudo e a nunca cumprir nada. Mas também ninguém fiscaliza, como tal vai-se morrendo por frio e vamos ver se  algum dia a terra treme a sério e morrer-se-á igualmente por nenhum prédio ter construção preparada para tal! No papel sim, mas na realidade...  
Mas aposto que na Assembleia da Republica se está bem confortável...


----------



## Lousano (15 Fev 2010 às 19:43)

Mário Barros disse:


> O problema prende-se mais é com a grossura das paredes, o material utilizado durante a construção de uma casa/prédio. Basicamente apenas se utiliza cimento ferro e tijolo, pouco mais, certamente haverá materiais que permitem que o calor não escape, e que deviam ser colocados durante a construção, para que de futuro o calor não escapasse com tanta facilidade, pois quanto mais fina for uma parede, mais calor escapa e mais frio entra visto as paredes ficarem geladas e terem um contacto directo pra rua.
> 
> Nos quando aquecemos a casa, mal desligamos a fonte de calor, o calor começa logo a escapar e ao fim de umas horas o calor já escapou todo e voltamos à temperatura inicial. Enquanto que as casas por essa Europa fora são o contrário, quando aquecidas, demoram a perder o calor.
> 
> O problema está nas técnicas de construção, nunca na falta de aquecimento, é mais fácil solucionar a falta de calor, que isolar a casa, teria que se mexer em muita coisa.



A falta de eficiência energética na construção de nos edifícios em Portugal não está em causa e tudo o que referiste está correcto.

Eu referi-me ao caso das mortes por frio, visto que com um pouco de aquecimento na residência, por mais mal construída que seja, evitaria esse acontecimento.

Mas sem dinheiro para dispender em aquecimento, um facto que afecta sobretudo os idosos com parcos rendimentos e que são mais sensíveis às baixas temperaturas, o resultado é evidente.

Por exemplo, a morte por frio nas zonas rurais é muito menos usual que nas zonas urbanas, apesar de existerem tão ou piores construções, mas utilizam a tradicional lenha para se aquecerem e que é disponível nessas zonas, algo que não existe nas zonas urbanas. Por outro lado, nas zonas rurais surgem as mortes por incêndio ou asfixia devido ao descuido com as lareiras.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Fev 2010 às 20:56)

As casas em Portugal nem estão preparadas para o frio e nem para o calor. Senão vejamos uma casa no Algarve nesta altura do ano tem 12ºC , o ideal todos sabemos é cerca de 18ºC-20ºC, então no Verão qual é a casa que tem essa temperatura no interior, as casas no Algarve têm 30ºC no seu interior. Em Portugal tanto se morre do frio, como do calor, as casas são feitas mal de nascença, ninguém faz vistorias, os certificados de eficiência energética não vem alterar em nada isso, porque simplesmente são alterados, quem anda no meio disto sabe muito bem como tudo funciona. Tal como o Actionman disse as coisas não saem do papel simplesmente, e concordo plenamente com o que disse o Mário, o que o Mário disse aplica-se também ao Verão, em vez de o calor sair entra, e no Inverno é ao contrário. Para não falar das casas novas quando chega o 1º inverno chove dentro, têm humidades.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2010 às 14:23)

*Ninguém conta mortes por frio*



> Em Portugal não existem estudos ou planos de contingência sobre a mortalidade durante as baixas temperaturas.
> 
> Em Portugal há mais pessoas a morrer durante o Inverno do que nos meses de calor, mas não se sabe quantas pessoas morrem em consequência directa do frio, devido à falta de estudos sobre este tema, ao contrário do que acontece com as ondas de calor. No entanto, está a ser equacionada a adopção de um plano de contingência para o frio, idêntico ao existente desde 2004 para o calor. Que, contudo, só deve produzir resultados mais exactos daqui a uns anos.
> 
> ...



Mas com o calor já é o contrário, porque será ??


----------



## Earthling (16 Fev 2010 às 21:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> O problema prende-se mais é com a grossura das paredes, o material utilizado durante a construção de uma casa/prédio. Basicamente apenas se utiliza cimento ferro e tijolo, pouco mais, certamente haverá materiais que permitem que o calor não escape, e que deviam ser colocados durante a construção, para que de futuro o calor não escapasse com tanta facilidade, pois quanto mais fina for uma parede, mais calor escapa e mais frio entra visto as paredes ficarem geladas e terem um contacto directo pra rua.
> 
> Nos quando aquecemos a casa, mal desligamos a fonte de calor, o calor começa logo a escapar e ao fim de umas horas o calor já escapou todo e voltamos à temperatura inicial. Enquanto que as casas por essa Europa fora são o contrário, quando aquecidas, demoram a perder o calor.
> 
> O problema está nas técnicas de construção, nunca na falta de aquecimento, é mais fácil solucionar a falta de calor, que isolar a casa, teria que se mexer em muita coisa.



Epa voces percebem muito de meteorologia mas de engenharia civil --- 0

Para quem não sabe, existem regulamentos OBRIGATORIOS que são OBRIGATORIAMENTE cumpridos em relação à térmica dos edifícios...  Tem frio num predio novo? I DONT THINK SO!!!! 



Para quem não sabe, consoante a zona do país existem constantes que são aplicadas para o cálculo térmico de qq edificio... Uma parede bem feita tem:
camadas de fora para dentro:
Tinta, reboco, tijolo, espaço de ar, isolante, tijolo, reboco, estuque, tinta

Se os cálculos forem bem feitos, não há frio no inverno nem calor no verao.

Já agora, so para se perceber o quanto evolui este assunto em portugal, enquanto acabei o meu curso de Engenharia Civil no IST, usei 2 RCCTE! (versao quando entrei e upgrade durante) RCCTE é qq coisa como regulamento construçao comportamento termico edificios.


Agora, se existem casas com frio?!?!? Claro que existem, casas antigas como a minha que parece que moro na rua, sem projectos de térmica. 

E atenção, vou mandar um palpite, mais de 70% das casas em Portugal nao tem projecto termico! 

Podem pensar que nao, mas o mundo da construçao nao é a bandalheira que pensam, fossem todos os sectores tao controlados como a construçao e o pais era muito melhor.

AH, e depois ainda existem umas coisas inventadas ah pouco tempo como certificados das casas relativamente as suas condiçoes... enfim, nao gosto nada qd a malta fala do que nao sabe.


----------



## Z13 (16 Fev 2010 às 23:11)

Earthling disse:


> Epa voces percebem muito de meteorologia mas de engenharia civil --- 0
> 
> Para quem não sabe, existem regulamentos OBRIGATORIOS que são OBRIGATORIAMENTE cumpridos em relação à térmica dos edifícios...  Tem frio num predio novo? I DONT THINK SO!!!!
> 
> ...




De facto tens razão naquilo que afirmas. Eu que tenho familiares muito próximos formados em arquitectura e também em engenharia, estou habituado a olhar para as casas da maneira que eles, pelo seu convívio, me habituaram a olhar! E compreendo tudo o que referiste, mas falta uma coisa essencial, pelo menos em Trás-os-Montes, que é o poder de compra...

É que eu moro numa vivenda que no mês passado me "queimou" 400€ de gasóleo, e os meus pais num apartamento, 200€ de gás canalizado... 

Bragança é a cidade do país que paga o gás mais caro, o que é vergonhoso... basta pensar na média de temperaturas de Bragança em Janeiro e compara-las com outra zona qualquer do país.

E eu sei, pelos próprios, que há muita gente que vive agasalhada dentro de casa porque o orçamento familiar não dá para mais do que uma braseira eléctrica ligada... como é que essa gente vai trocar as suas velhas janelas de calhas em alumínio por umas com ruptura térmica??

Enfim... há apoios para tudo... menos para o que interessa!  

Desculpa o desabafo...


----------



## MSantos (16 Fev 2010 às 23:23)

Z13 disse:


> De facto tens razão naquilo que afirmas. Eu que tenho familiares muito próximos formados em arquitectura e também em engenharia, estou habituado a olhar para as casas da maneira que eles, pelo seu convívio, me habituaram a olhar! E compreendo tudo o que referiste, mas falta uma coisa essencial, pelo menos em Trás-os-Montes, que é o poder de compra...
> 
> É que eu moro numa vivenda que no mês passado me "queimou" 400€ de gasóleo, e os meus pais num apartamento, 200€ de gás canalizado...
> 
> ...



Defacto muito frio se passa em Bragança dentro de casa, eu vivo num aparatamento alugado que tem um péssimo isolamento e durante o Inverno mesmo com aquecedores ligados a temperatura dificilmente passa dos 16ºC, se não ligar o aquecedor fico com 9ºC dentro de casa

Para poupar energia e €€€ vou mantendo o aquecedor ligado apenas no quarto, ficando o resto da casa com temperatura de 9ºC/10ºC e o quarto com 14ºC/15ºC nunca acima de 16ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Fev 2010 às 01:38)

Earthling disse:


> Para quem não sabe, *existem* regulamentos OBRIGATÓRIOS que são OBRIGATORIAMENTE cumpridos em relação à térmica dos edifícios...  Tem frio num prédio novo? I DONT THINK SO!!!!
> 
> Uma parede bem feita *tem*:
> camadas de fora para dentro:
> ...



Tudo muito certo, Portugal bem como qualquer país não vive apenas do presente como base para o futuro, tem um passado, sobretudo recente que em termos de parque urbano edificado sofreu muitas influências, algumas positivas, diga-se, mas quanto a outras o resultado foi do tipo bola de neve!

_“..., por dever do ofício, confrontados pela estreiteza censória do portuguesismo estadonovista e ao mesmo tempo pelo radicalismo sem fronteiras do “International Style”, sob pressão Estatal, confinados a uma única forma de construírem as suas casas, durante algum tempo sentiram a necessidade de procurar raízes na arquitectura mais vernácula,_” (Associação de Arquitectos Portugueses, Inquérito realizado em 1988) 

Deduz-se então que a arquitectura tradicional ou nativa, era imposta como única solução do ponto de vista legal.
Era uma época em que partiam “a salto” as primeiras levas de emigrantes para França, numa vaga de exportação baseada numa mão de obra barata, dando a esta a possibilidade (ou a ilusão) de sacudir o peso de uma miséria  de longa data. Desde então: 

_“..., ventos eufóricos de mudança e de progresso dominados por uma lógica individualista e desordenada, varreram a terra portuguesa com vista a apagar as marcas de um passado que era preciso sepultar para sempre.” _(Associação de Arquitectos Portugueses, Inquérito realizado em 1988).

Entende-se que a origem do que muitas vezes se observa em várias zonas do país, sobretudo a norte do rio Tejo, é o resultado de um desenrolar de acontecimentos político/sociais. Por um lado, a exagerada inflexibilidade do regime do Estado-Novo, por outro, em resultado dessa inflexibilidade, dá-se uma rotura no sistema em que logo após o seu tão desejado fim, a liberdade em parceria com a ignorância que permite fazer quase tudo, se solta de uma forma descontrolada:

_“A ignorância e a noção deturpada dos valores patrimoniais, vigentes na época, deram livre curso à descaracterização e à destruição de um espaço edificado num anterior ambiente de sociedades estáticas e fechadas.” _(Associação de Arquitectos Portugueses, Inquérito realizado em 1988).

Apesar do que está implícito nestes parágrafos se aplicar de uma forma directa à história recente da arquitectura em Portugal e os seus efeitos, que até recentemente se pensou como precursora de uma crise de valores nesta matéria, admite-se que essa crise de valores tenha trazido por arrasto falhas gravíssimas no campo da construção em que se deu primazia ao aspecto em detrimento da qualidade, muita dela que hoje se considera básica e obrigatória.


----------

